# Just needing to vent.



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

In my last thread I had mentioned I was attacked last year a few weeks after the attack I was at home my cousin was with me.She comes running in the front room saying'' your husband is talking to someone on his phone somehow he butt dialed me you can hear his conversation. I really think you should listen.''
I wasn't sure if I should listen but curiosity got the best of me.He was saying basically I was nothing but a w---- and no good .That was the nice stuff he was saying can't go into the bad things .I tried screaming into the phone telling him I was there but he never heard me.
Last night I was taking care of the kids he was at the store the phone rang.I answered I am not sure who he was talking too but he butt dialed me again during his conversation.It was nothing but pure hatred out of his mouth for me.
He comes home I told him I am beginning to think these calls are intentional and it is time we divorce that it should of happened several years ago.
He was not there for me after my attack he talked bad about me whenever possible. 
He was not there to comfort me during my nightmares , or panic attacks .Whenever I dare bring it up to him he tells me how I hurt him by letting him attack me.
I never dared cried infront of him about it if I did I would have to hear what a horrible person I was.
I am seeking counseling and support groups I just can't waite till we start this divorce I can't truly start healing until I am away from him.
Sorry just needed to vent I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Having contributed to my WAW leaving by not being there for her when she told me she was unhappy and not being a good emotional partner, I feel a bit of a hippocrite.

However, your H is not human. How much longer can you stand being with someone that is not deserving o f your time and effort?

What d bag,
Stretch


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't stand it it is almost as if he cannot feel compassion or knows what it is .If you could see him staring at me he looks at me with this coldness in his eyes .It is almost as if he does not understand or know others have feelings it is so hard to explain.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Snickers,

It would not surprise me to find out he was behind you getting attacked.

My WAW sat in front of me balling her eyes out saying she wanted to get back together. I had fantasized about rubbing her nose in it for all the pain she had caused me. When the moment came all I felt was compassion hoping she would not be as devastated as I was.

Even wronged people can be human,
Stretch


----------

